# Allroundmarin KIWI 320



## Gemüsetaxi (9. Juni 2017)

Moin Moin . Habe das Boot in der aktuellen Zeitschrift von Kutter und Küste entdeckt und wollte mal fragen ob jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat . Wollte mir für die leichte Fischerei in der Ostsee eigentlich ein gutes Kajak zulegen aber durch meine kaputte Bandscheibe wurde mir davon abgeraten . Habe leider auch keinen Platz für Trailer mit Boot und deshalb suche ich nach einem Schlauchboot welches ich auch auf dem Dach von meinem Kombi transportieren kann . |kopfkrat


----------

